

Before the Startup - gk1
http://www.paulgraham.com/before.html

======
yla92
Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8399209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8399209)

~~~
gk1
My mistake. I thought if it's already been posted then HN would redirect me to
that discussion when I try to submit... That didn't happen.

------
dschiptsov
btw, after so many startups already funded and sold it could be a nice idea to
create by interviewing and maintain a list of what these startups are wishing
to have but have no time/resources to work on it. This could be a list of
ideas to accept as long as more than one or two startups are wishing for [not
necessarily exactly] the same thing.)

My bet is that YC has a list like this, the question is why not to make it
public (and dynamic) on this site.

Things like "less buggy PHP" or "less bloated Java" or "Java without aliasing
bugs" could be filtered out automatically.

